# Building our local homestead/survival village



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok, we have been waiting for a "revolution" or for the SHTF situation since 1976 when Carter was in office. Our "prepping" has been in earnest some years, then laid back in others. But for the past 3 years its been ALL ON.

I've been working to get family and friends on board, so I read the book Rebuilding A Village and have passed it around to those I love and care about. Now we have the beginnings of a "local village" of folks preparing. The idea is to "spread around" the needed "systems" so that we don't have to duplicate each and every thing, yet we keep our individual families independant but working together. The Plan in a best case scenario works this way:

We have chickens and goats, a very large garden space, fruit trees and honey bees. Our homestead skills are high, we have most the necessary tools, books, and lifestyle geared from homesteading for all these years.

My sister's family backs up to National forest and a big mountain where deer and turkey are mostly left alone due to the steep terrain. They all hunt and also have a huge garden area. They will have a smokehouse set up and a "crude affair to brew distillates".

My son & wife and her folks have a garden spot, a few fruit trees, a 2 acre pond stocked with fish, are working on a root cellar, have horses, and plan on buying hogs soon.

My daughter's family are stocking up on canned foods, live about 30 miles away, and will come with whatever they can when the time comes. They invest with us in some of the equip that will make roughing it easier.

All of us are armed and have a good bit of mental preparation. Our farms don't connect but are within 5 to 20 minutes jog from one another, with mostly forest in between, (except for the daughter & her hubby.)

Our oldest son is prepping, but is out of state...we are trying to convince him to buy the 5 acres next door and "join the village"...

One of us is a Nurse, one is a Pastor, one is a Carpenter, one an Electrician, some musicians, some great cooks... Best of all, we are all close friends, likeminded, and enjoy spending time together. All are hard working, good humored folks.

I know all the talk about "just wait til the hard times start" but seriously, we've been thru some hard times and come out closer. We are still not "ready" as there will always be more to do. But we are working together. Others have posted asking how do you build a community? My advice is to help each other out. If you can, where you can, build a village!


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*On top of things*

It sounds like you have things quite in hand, more so than most people.

You reiterate throughout your post the theme of "cooperation", "unity" and "leverage". I like this way of thinking/doing.

I have always felt that no matter what comes, we all will have to cooperate in one form or another, and to one degree or another to be able to "weather the storms" well.

When I say all, I mean those who have like minded values, morals, goals and foresight, because there will be those who won't have any such and will perish because of it.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Great post, SageAdvice!

One of the things that many preppers don't seem to understand is that COMMUNITY is just as important to our overall survival as guns and water are.

No one can do everything. Eventually, you will need to turn to others for help. Even the fur trappers 200 years ago needed villages to return to for supplies!

There are some tasks that are too much for individuals to do alone... which is what Rebuilding A Village is all about. Marketplaces, Law Enforcement, Medical treatment, and so much more are best done by groups.

In the old days, individual loners inevitably got killed because they eventually ran out of ammo. However, when those loners joined together to form "villages" they survived because they had a network of families working together for the common goal of survival.

A "village" doesn't have to be big. It could just be a handful of families working together. SageAdvice, it sounds like you have a great village behind you. Keep it up! You are a great example to all of us!


----------



## RamboMoe (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Our neighborhood is somewhat like that, 'neighborhood' encompassing widespread homes in a remote area. Although we discuss potential ideas for "after something happens" I suspect there isn't complete trust between all of us. I know we hold back some during discussions and guess that they are too? We do have extended family that will come if TSHTF, and most of them can be trusted completely.

Sage, it was wonderful to read about your family.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like ya'll are well on your way to building something great! Congradulations!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good idea Sage, I wish our kids would be more concerned,but they think all will be fine . I do believe that those who are alone will not last very long. At the same time if it gets really bad many will start to turn on each other .The ones who did prepare will have family members who did'nt they will want to bring in.
So a good talk now may save a lot of confusion later on.
My cousin and his wife who are both hard workers wanted to buy some of our land but knowing his wifes family we refused . A couple of her kids are married to questionable people.
Most of the neighbors here are preparing they just don't talk about it .


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like a very good plan!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Great prepping.

Unfortunately, I live in an area of non preppers and takers. We have sort of talked to a friend that has a small farm, about them and us and another mutual friend getting together... BUT, all three of us have useless as crap teens/early adults. The 8 kids would be a tremendous drain on all of our efforts.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Good idea Sage, I wish our kids would be more concerned,but they think all will be fine . I do believe that those who are alone will not last very long. At the same time if it gets really bad many will start to turn on each other .The ones who did prepare will have family members who did'nt they will want to bring in.
> So a good talk now may save a lot of confusion later on.
> My cousin and his wife who are both hard workers wanted to buy some of our land but knowing his wifes family we refused . A couple of her kids are married to questionable people.
> Most of the neighbors here are preparing they just don't talk about it .





partdeux said:


> Great prepping.
> 
> Unfortunately, I live in an area of non preppers and takers. We have sort of talked to a friend that has a small farm, about them and us and another mutual friend getting together... BUT, all three of us have useless as crap teens/early adults. The 8 kids would be a tremendous drain on all of our efforts.


TO BOTH OF YOU and others with similar troubles: *don't give up hope!*! There may be a situation down the road that will make some of the "worthless" family members or friends come to their senses, see their need to prepare, and to straighten up their act! People can surprise you sometimes. And a lot of the times a young person will step to the plate in a worse case scenario, when they have never faced reality before!

I believe that it is impoortant for us to keep an open mind about the family members or neighbors who seem to be the epitome of ignorance. There is an old saying that * As long as they are alive, there's hope!*


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great post..
And even better overall message...
..
This is my exact motivation for the Safe Haven Project...
..
A community in plain sight with th4e ability to lock down when needed.
..
A Community where every building is a bunker shelter (some more shelter than bunker - but all survivable).
..
Great post..
..
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

dataman19 said:


> Great post..
> And even better overall message...
> ..
> This is my exact motivation for the Safe Haven Project...
> ...


Hey, I know a guy in Phx named Dave...are you any part of Buck's group or the Basic Training?


----------

